# exterior spray for ants, spiders



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Was using leftover spray someone gave me. Now I need to buy my own from either HD or Ace for an 'exterior house spray', specific to ants and spiders.

Does anyone have any recommendations?

When you live in Florida you have to expect plenty of ants and spiders. I keep my lawn and flowers organic, but when it comes to the house I want something lethal.

I asked the neighbor and he just got a general spray at Walmart.

I've been spraying once a month.

thanks


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Can't help with the spiders, but for the ants, get a bait type poison. The ants will carry it back to the nest and kill the rest. Takes some time but it does work.


----------

